# Favorite resource for tutorials and tips?



## castroincome (Jun 14, 2012)

Hey everyone! (I'm new to this forum) I am just curious as to where everyone get's lot's of their info when starting out and advanced tips too. Whether it's some websites, videos, tutorials or you learned entirely on yourself. How do you guy's get your information? Also does any one know of some good places to learn specifically like trick photography using exposure tricks and light painting.


----------



## revenater (Jun 15, 2012)

I subscribe to kelbytraining.com an also read alot of books.


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 15, 2012)

YouTube


----------



## sm4him (Jun 15, 2012)

castroincome said:


> Hey everyone! (I'm new to this forum) I am just curious as to where everyone get's lot's of their info when starting out and advanced tips too. Whether it's some websites, videos, tutorials or you learned entirely on yourself. How do you guy's get your information? Also does any one know of some good places to learn specifically like trick photography using exposure tricks and light painting.



Gosh, a good place to learn "specifically like trick photography using exposure tricks and light painting." Umm, let me think.....

You wouldn't be trying to drive traffic to that website in your sig, would you?  The same website you've been trying to drive traffic to with pretty much every post you've made?


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 15, 2012)

There's a lot of great hints, tip, hep, tuts, etc. here.

Of course, there's a bunch of wierdos there, too.


----------



## table1349 (Jun 15, 2012)

http://www.cambridgeincolour.com/tutorials.htm

http://www.cambridgeincolour.com/


----------



## sm4him (Jun 15, 2012)

480sparky said:


> There's a lot of great hints, tip, hep, tuts, etc. here.
> 
> Of course, there's a bunch of wierdos there, too.



Yeah, I tried that place, but fair warning to others: It's like the Hotel California. You can check out any time you like, but you can NEVER leave! :lmao:


----------



## HughGuessWho (Jun 15, 2012)

There is tons of good stuff on youtube, for sure, but a lot of junk as well. You have to just sort through it. I too subscribe to kelbytraining. There are many hours of great training videos on there. I think they still give a free 24 hour test drive. You should give it a shot.


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 15, 2012)

sm4him said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > There's a lot of great hints, tip, hep, tuts, etc. here.
> ...




I stab it with my steely knife, but I just can't kill the beast!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jun 15, 2012)

This Site is the best place to look!


----------



## MSnowy (Jun 15, 2012)

480sparky said:


> There's a lot of great hints, tip, hep, tuts, etc. here.
> 
> Of course, there's a bunch of wierdos there, too.



ya but no nudes, oh op said tips, sorry


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 15, 2012)

MSnowy said:


> ya but no nudes.......



You just don't know where to look.


----------



## HughGuessWho (Jun 15, 2012)

480sparky said:


> MSnowy said:
> 
> 
> > ya but no nudes.......
> ...


Dont forget the cover charge. :er:


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 15, 2012)

HughGuessWho said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > MSnowy said:
> ...


That section wasn't exactly active when it was open to everyone.  I can't see how it would be more active now that you have to pay to see it...


----------



## HughGuessWho (Jun 15, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> This Site is the best place to look!



:er:


----------



## HughGuessWho (Jun 15, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> This Site is the best place to look!



Dont forget the "How to be a wedding photographer in 2 hours" site.


----------



## mjhoward (Jun 15, 2012)

HughGuessWho said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> > This Site is the best place to look!
> ...



That one is Here


----------



## castroincome (Jun 16, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> This Site is the best place to look!


Well shucks... thanks! Lol jk but to the person who originally mentioned it, obviously I'm going to promote myself everywhere I go. This thread, however, is for anything BUT my site.

A lot of you guy's seemed to like the kelbytraining thing. But this forum community seems to be one of the communities where everyone sort of... well... goes off topic. It's all good though. 


480sparky said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> > 480sparky said:
> ...


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 16, 2012)

castroincome said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> > ...A lot of you guy's seemed to like the kelbytraining thing. But this forum community seems to be one of the communities where everyone sort of... well... goes off topic. It's all good though.
> ...


----------



## sm4him (Jun 16, 2012)

480sparky said:


> castroincome said:
> 
> 
> > Bitter Jeweler said:
> ...


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jun 16, 2012)

sm4him said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > castroincome said:
> ...


----------



## sm4him (Jun 16, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> > 480sparky said:
> ...


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 16, 2012)

Did we just have an Eagles moment?


----------

